# Is Google Chrome a spyware?



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm hearing all the time how Chrome is supposedly a spyware and how evil Google is. In this thread I would like to investigate some incidents and what they mean. For this experiment I searched for this information on 4 major search engines DDG, Google, Bing and Yahoo. So let's investigate this.

*Incident 1: Study claims that Chrome is a total spyware*

Link: https://hothardware.com/news/study-claims-google-chrome-spyware-run-firefox

Ah, what a horrible start. After cutting out some parts of article we can find the most crucial piece of text there:
"Fowler claims he took a deep dive into Chrome's handling of data, and also ran various experiments to see what is really happening underneath the hood. In one instance, he found that a week's worth of web surfing uncovered 11,189 requests for tracking cookies that Chrome allowed by default, all of which Firefox automatically blocked."

All cookies are in a way tracking cookies. They either do us a service or not. They were created to help internet work and to make websites a bit more than just wall of texts. They can remember that you are signed in a webpage, so you don't have to sign in after every page change in that website. That's in no way evil and it was the main reason why cookies do exist. After some time third parties (ad companies) started using cookies to track user's usage and then offer personalized ads. Obviously, in this article Fowler is complaining that Chrome does nothing to stop that, while Firefox does. It's not great that setting in Chrome allows that to happen, but Chrome itself doesn't track you, it just lets trackers in. I'm pretty sure that there is a setting to disable that. So, Chrome isn't spying user.

There's another important quote:
""Chrome welcomed trackers even at websites you'd think would be private," Fowler wrote. For example, he claims the Aetna and the Federal Student Aid website set cookies for Facebook and Google, which in turn told the tech giants whenever he would pull up the insurance and loan service's log-in pages. He also claims that Google sneakily signs him into his account."

Here we start with one fundamental mistake. Not a single website is ever truly private. Fowler isn't aware of that. Yet he seems to be aware that some unwanted cookies are implanted during things that shouldn't require those. This is how spying is done, culprits are Google and Facebook. It's ironic that Chrome is Google's product and Google is definitely invading privacy. Chrome itself doesn't cause damage, just lets other parties do it. That's bad, but doesn't make Chrome a spyware.

Mandatory signing into account is an invasive action too, it can be understood as privacy violation, but on the other hand it can be understood as user helping automation. That's a grey area to talk about, when Chrome is super popular browser. Obviously, there are lots of noobs using it. At least Chrome encrypts your data, so it is secure. But still this action quite bad.

*Incident 2: Unauthorized data collection*

Link: https://www.brad-x.com/2013/08/04/google-chrome-is-spyware/

A short post from blog site. Here person says that Chrome imports browsing history without user consent. Brad says, that data is later synchronized in unencrypted form. 

That's a security concern that data ends up being sent in unencrypted form. Synchronization is claimed to be done without user consent, but there are settings in Chrome where you can turn it off. Brad is most likely unaware about that. Therefore making his claims uninformed and invalid.

*Incident 3: Google is listening you*

Link: https://www.theguardian.com/technol...g-tool-installed-computers-without-permission

Here article claims that Google intentionally put microphone spying software in Chrome to support "Ok, Google" voice command. Let's rectify this article, because it reeks poor journalism.

1) First of all incident was spotted in Chromium browser, which is an open source software and technically isn't Google's product. Google is using Chromium as a base of Chrome. In later stage of development Chromium is given more functionality by Google and released by Google for users. So accident was spotted in Chromium, which never ends up being put out as final version. It could have been a simple software bug.
2) Whether that was actually working isn't clear or known. It's just a possibility.
3) Debian might be at fault here.
4) Google is not responsible for what Chromium is doing, therefore it's not their business if person uses it and Chromium does some damage.
5) Article always seems to be mixing up Chrome and Chromium into one thing. It looks like author of it isn't even aware that they are different.
6) Feature is optional. There are settings to disable it.

It's a prime example how poor journalism is causing unnecessary ruckus by simply not understanding situation well.

Still, there are some things to mention against Chrome, it just doesn't make it clear enough that it is using microphone for something.

*Incident 4: Spyware level - extremely high*

Link: https://spyware.neocities.org/articles/chrome.html

A classical hate post. Okay, let's talk about each point made there. 

1) Just because it's not open source author claims that it makes software somehow spyware. That's just simply not true. Being closed source doesn't mean that it will spy on you, it just means that devs prefer to not publish their code for public. Basically it means nothing, but may enable some sneaky ways of adding spyware. Still, there's absolutely nothing to make us think that they are doing anything like that.
2) His second point about history breach is pretty much beaten by his second paragraph, where he clearly mentions that Google warns users about how Chrome works. Even then for that to work, there needs to be some conditions met (you use Google account, you use Google search or etc). Basically speaking, if you want to you let Chrome work the way it does, but it's not hiding it. Therefore, it's not spying you unless you want to. If you are aware of it and agree with it, then it's not spying, it's just the way service works.
3) Now we have more legit concern here. Crash reports do collect data and collects quite a lot of it. That's a technique that lets developers see how and why their software malfunctioned. It's done lots of software. Still, nothing stops you from opting out from it if you don't want it being done. Author doesn't say anything about default settings here.
4) Google Payment claim is just a claim, author doesn't bother to explain if it actually spies or not. It's just a hateful comment.
5) He chooses the most hateful word he can find for optional feature to name it and calls it keylogger. While it's true that it does exactly that, it's completely optional and is stored in your computer and at worst in your Google account. Nobody is spying user anywhere.
6) This is the same incident that I wrote about previously. Nothing to say here.
7) Purely optional feature and Chrome makes it clear enough how it works. 
8) We are in grey area again, where service's intentions are unclear and service doesn't explain itself well. It's invasive and can be considered as privacy violation, but it wasn't necessarily made to work as spyware.
9) His claims about auto-updating are laughable. Almost everything nowadays auto updates itself and in this act nothing else rather than program version is sent somewhere. Therefore this action doesn't involve dealing with personal data. 

*Incident 5: Forcefulness*

Link: https://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2018/09/23/why-im-leaving-chrome/

That actually was a decent article and finally person, who actually was correctly informed about pretty much everything. The main idea here is that Chrome is being too intrusive and unclear with its defaults and other settings related to your private data usage. While technically Chrome isn't a spyware as it makes it optional if you want your data to be used, the point is that developers made Google account integration so intrusive, where honest user suffers and steps to do so have been done for a long time. This time area is less grey and it's quite obvious that Chrome is opposing users free will. This means that it wants to either force their services (again lots of noobs might appreciate that) or that they may have some business in spying users. Therefore, Chrome trying delicately to become a spyware, without making too aggressive steps. 

Still, article got some little things wrong about cookie spying, but that's not a big deal, because the idea was to talk about how settings are forced to user and it executed that idea decently.

*Incident 6: Omnibox*

Link: https://www.streetdirectory.com/etoday/google-chrome-is-spyware-cppopo.html

I already wrote here about Chrome's optional features that may aid users. Still, I feel like I left out something. This is how autocomplete service is explained in latest Chromium build:
"Sends some cookies and searches from the address bar and search box to your default search engine"

While it's not overly vague, it's worth mentioning that cookies and search data contains private information. Chrome isn't spying you here, but it wants you to send your data. Why? Because having your search data is helpful for tuning their search engine's algorithm for more relevant search results. That's what we know.

But article claims that it may give Google an unfair advantage. While concern is legit as this data isn't sent to competitors like DDG (Duck Duck Go), it's also kinda baseless. It is done, but there's nothing to prove that it give any unfair advantages to Google. After all Duck Duck Go or Bing works radically different from Google and they may not need as much data to provide decently accurate search results. 

Now let's get back to Chrome. Browser itself doesn't spy on user, it's just that it's concerning that this setting isn't clearly shown to user. Technically, it's not spying, but really bad PR move.

*Incident 7: Lion bites Google's fat ass*

Link (it's not in English): https://www.security.nl/posting/610767/Ceo+Brave-browser:+Google+Chrome+is+spyware+geworden 

I like Brave and use it, but let's analyze what was said there. Not everything is entirely correct, some things said are PR moves.

""Chrome has become downright hostile to services that reduce ads, such as adblockers." According to Eich, Google's browser can now be compared to spyware."

"Google Chrome, the most used browser on the internet, has become spyware, says Brendan Eich, CEO of browser Brave and co-founder of Mozilla"

"Other browsers also act much more strictly against advertisements and offer users built-in adblockers. However, Chrome only blocks ads that do not meet their own standards."

Here we have an issue about advertising. It's true that Chrome isn't blocking cookies well and that it pushes it's own other separate services to users, but Eich tries to propose the idea that Chrome itself is spyware. It's not, even if settings and policies are messy. Eich explains that selective blocking, predatory business practices and lack of ad-blocking makes browser a spyware. Sure, these things are bad and enable others to do their dirt, but that doesn't make Chrome itself a spyware just from what exactly he claims that it does. Basically his opinion is poorly based and factually is incorrect. Really, that's a very poor thing to do as direct competitor to Chrome. It's just sad that he resorted to dirty tactics. 

*Incident 8: Network analysis*

Link: Google Chrome – Spyware? Confirmed?

Supposedly it's a research that was done to investigate Chrome's behavior when accessing Google search. It doesn't explain what results actually mean, nor it doesn't mention if browser's history is cleaned or not. There's just too much data unknown in this test to make results to be of any value. It may not be false, but since too much is unknown, the reality in unknown too. It's just a sad attempt at trying to create fake news. BTW their source link doesn't work, so it cannot be checked either. Oh, and it was written in 2008, so it's really obsolete and no longer relevant.

*Incident 9: fake Incognito*

Link: https://www.consumerwatchdog.org/chrome-spying-you

Another ancient article, but basically it says that incognito mode wasn't working perfectly fine. Now I will not dissect that article, because it's ancient and no longer relevant (in fact it was written when Chrome was very recent browser and wasn't popular). I would like to point it out clearly that incognito modes are mostly marketing things. You as user should always read what it does, because they don't have any standardized rulesets to follow and therefore are free to work as they please. For such reasons most likely it's wise to completely ignore them and instead fine tune your browser settings and install some privacy respecting add-ons. That will always work better than stupid Incognito modes, that pretend to know about privacy just as much as informed human.

*Incident 10: your files are being scanned*

Link: https://sputniknews.com/science/201804041063197557-chrome-files-scanning-concerns/

That's another rather vague article. This time concern is that Chrome is scanning your files for security purposes without ever mentioning about it. But there are some things that are fishy in this claim about privacy.

First of all, it's clearly said that it doesn't touch your whole system, but only hijacking points. It may deal with some personal data, but either way it's just a small amount of it. Another fishy thing is that folder that was being scanned was Canarytoken. It's not personal data folder. It's a folder where earliest and most experiemental versions of Chrome are kept or may be kept. Obviously that code is likely very vulnerable as it is in pre-Beta stage. Now it's really questionable why user even had such folder, maybe she was participating in early version program, which is clearly abd if you care about security. Also, Chrome normally doesn't show any scan windows at all. That may suggest that her copy of Chrome was experimental build. 

So there's not enough information to claim anything and to claim that it's the same version that end users receive, therefore invalidating article. Ironically, that web page contains loads of tracking cookies, so you shouldn't go there without privacy focused browser or at least without uBlock Origin add-on. If you ignore these precautions, you may really be tracked there.

*Conclusion*

So, what I found out there is that Chrome isn't necessarily a tracking software, but rocky PR record, forceful Googlefication, obscure settings and lack of vulnerability blocking puts Chrome in bad light. Media also tends to exaggerate about Chrome being a spyware. If you care about privacy and take it seriously should you stay with Chrome? Probably not. It's not because it is said to spy on you, but due to how incompetently Google is handling user privacy. Chrome is definitely in the bottom in terms of protecting privacy and it's pretty bad at being secure. Their track record also proves that you can't trust Google too much and that you must review browser settings once in while for it to work the way you want (updates may add some unwanted features without consent, latest one being hovering windows appearing underneath tabs). If you want to see a real spyware browser look at Maxthon, but don't cry later that it messed up your computer settings and left too much shit after being pain in the rear to remove it.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

*Take 2*

Now I would like to compare my findings with some definitions of what spyware is and whether Chrome meets them or not.

*Wikipedia *

Link: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spyware

"Spyware is a software that aims to gather information about a person or organization, sometimes without their knowledge, and send such information to another entity without the consumer's consent. Furthermore, spyware asserts control over a device without the consumer's knowledge, sending confidential information to another entity with the consumer's consent, through cookies."

Chrome by this definition is really a spyware, that's pretty sad.

*Malwarebytes*

Link: https://www.malwarebytes.com/spyware/

"Spyware. Although it sounds like a James Bond gadget, it’s actually a type of malware that infects your PC or mobile device and gathers information about you, including the sites you visit, the things you download, your usernames and passwords, payment information, and the emails you send and receive.

No big surprise—spyware is sneaky. It finds its way on to your computer without your knowledge or permission, attaching itself to your operating system. You might even inadvertently permit spyware to install itself when you agree to the terms and conditions of a seemingly legitimate program without reading the fine print.

Whatever way spyware manages to get on your PC, the method of operation is generally the same—it runs quietly in the background, maintaining a secret presence, collecting information or monitoring your activities in order to trigger malicious activities related to your computer and how you use it. And even if you discover its unwelcome presence on your system, Spyware does not come with an easy uninstall feature."

Sadly, Chrome is a spyware again. It doesn't meet definition completely, but meets it enough so that it can be called malware. 

*AVG*

Link: https://www.avg.com/en/signal/what-is-spyware

"Understanding spyware is simple: it's spying software. But noticing if you have spyware on your device is anything but simple. It's sneaky by definition, running unnoticed in the background while it collects information, or gives remote access to its author.

This makes spyware one of the most dangerous types of malware, because it specifically goes beyond damaging devices or data, and goes for your personal identity and real assets.

For criminal organizations, spyware is a useful tool to collect financial information such as online banking accounts and passwords, or credit card information. Advertisers use it to figure out your online habits and serve you more relevant ads. Governments use it to collect as much information as possible on you. When they do that, it is often called “govware” or “policeware”."

Yet again Chrome meets all criteria to be called a spyware.

*Norton*

Link: https://us.norton.com/internetsecurity-how-to-catch-spyware-before-it-snags-you.html

"Spyware is unwanted software that infiltrates your computing device, stealing your internet usage data and sensitive information. Spyware is classified as a type of malware — malicious software designed to gain access to or damage your computer, often without your knowledge. Spyware gathers your personal information and relays it to advertisers, data firms, or external users.

Spyware is used for many purposes. Usually it aims to track and sell your internet usage data, capture your credit card or bank account information, or steal your personal identity. How? Spyware monitors your internet activity, tracking your login and password information, and spying on your sensitive information.

Some types of spyware can install additional software and change the settings on your device, so it’s important to use secure passwords and keep your devices updated."

Chrome itself without using Google services doesn't completely meet this criteria, but it's important to note that it adds additional software after updates and sometimes leaves it enabled. While not all conditions are met to call it spyware, one shouldn't assume that it's safe software either. So, Chrome is a semi-spyware.

*Veracode*

Link: https://www.veracode.com/security/spyware

"Not all data collection programs are spyware, as long as the user fully understands what data is being collected and with whom it is being shared. Tracking and reporting user information can help legitimate software vendors to improve their products or better support customers. For this reason, marketing firms often object to having their services called "spyware." The line between illegal spyware and legitimate data collection is often drawn at cookies, a well-known method of storing information about internet behavior on individuals' devices. Some users allow cookies; others abhor them.

Divergent attitudes about the definitions of spyware make it an integral concern of privacy experts, who question and debate its merit. Spyware is virtually unregulated. These programs seldom if ever include a mechanism for the user to oversee and approve what information is being gathered and how it is shared, even if the usage is lawful. Add to this the fact that spyware devours computing resources like bandwidth, processing power and memory without any control. It’s easy to see why security experts seek to prevent and defend against spyware."

According to this description Chrome ends up being in grey area. Its users only sometimes are aware of data collection, but data isn't collected for necessarily malicious purposes either. Still, Google has some business with ads and it's unclear if it uses users' data and sells it. But then again, it puts ads for user to see in every web page. That's Google, but just bare Chrome doesn't shove ads, yet makes it hard for user to opt out from all data sharing. So, by this definition Chrome is a semi-spyware.

*Computer Hope*

Link: https://www.computerhope.com/jargon/s/spyware.htm

"Spyware or snoopware is a term used to describe a software program that is intentionally installed on a computer. Spyware is used to monitor what other users of the same computer are doing."

By this description Chrome ends up being a spyware.

"Spyware is a term used to describe a program designed to gather information about a user's activity secretly. Spyware programs are often used to track users' habits to target them with advertisements better. Spyware is usually installed on a user's machine without their knowledge when a link is followed (intentionally or unintentionally) which redirects the user to a malicious website."

According to their second description, Chrome ends up being in questionable position. Still, Chrome doesn't meet enough criteria to be called spyware and by this definition it isn't a spyware (well, it doesn't put links to malicious sites).

*Indiana University*

Link: https://kb.iu.edu/d/anfs

"Spyware includes any data collection program that secretly gathers information about you and relays it to advertisers and other interested parties. Adware usually displays banners or unwanted pop-up windows. In many cases, unwanted programs of this sort do both functions.

You can unknowingly install spyware when you install new software, most commonly freeware or shareware P2P (peer-to-peer) file-sharing programs. Many of these programs are designed to track your Internet browsing habits, such as frequented sites and favorite downloads, and then provide advertising companies with marketing data.

Some spyware programs can adversely affect your computer's performance, and may prevent you from accessing secure services at Indiana University, including Oncourse, IU Webmail, CAS, and OneStart."

Chrome doesn't meet all criteria for being a spyware, but it can be called a mild semi-spyware.

*SoftwareLab*

Link: https://softwarelab.org/what-is-spyware/

"Spyware is malicious software that infects computers and other internet-connected devices and secretly records your browsing habits, the websites you visit, and your online purchases. Some types of spyware also record your passwords, login credentials, and credit card details. This information is then forwarded to the spyware author, who can either use it for their own personal gain or sell it to a third party.

Like all other types of malicious software, spyware is installed on your computer without your consent. It is usually bundled with legitimate software that you have intentionally downloaded (like file-sharing programs and other freeware or shareware applications), but you can also unwittingly download it by visiting malicious websites or clicking on links and attachments in infected emails. As soon as you install it, spyware will attach itself to your operating system and start running quietly in the background.

The term spyware was coined in the mid-1990s, but the software itself had existed long before that. At first, developers would add a spyware component to their programs to track their usage. They would then approach potential advertisers with these stats or utilize them to detect any unlicensed use of the software. By the early noughties, however, more than 90 percent of computer users worldwide had their machines infected with some form of spyware, unknowingly installed without their permission.

Nowadays, there are many spyware programs in circulation, some even bundled with hardware. Rather than targeting individual users, the creators of spyware aim to gather as much data as possible and sell it to advertisers, spammers, scammers, or hackers. With new forms of malicious software being released every few seconds, no one is safe from spyware. Even the companies you trust use spyware to track your behavior, which you have allowed them to do when you accepted their End User License Agreement."

Well, there's no argument that Chrome contains some spyware here (evident form last sentence), there's no way to defend Chrome. Chrome itself as a whole isn't a spyware, but it contains elements of spyware and therefore that leads to Chrome called spyware.

*Conclusion*
By many definitions Google Chrome can be called a spyware. It doesn't matter if it's optional for it be spy on you, it doesn't matter if there is some legalese somewhere saying that it will spy on you. End result is that, in fact, end user doesn't really know that he/she is being spied. While it could be explained that Chrome isn't necessarily a spyware, it's just stretching a definition of what can be acceptable, while that doesn't invalidate claims of Chrome being a spyware. I don't want to explain why it matters to not be spied, but I will let the video do that for me:


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

Its time to join google and find out.


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

Sure... but given my abysmal knowledge of high internet technology, I don't have a choice but to use Google.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

DoIHavetohaveaUserName said:


> Its time to join google and find out.


There's no need for that. With experimenting and doing research it's possible to know if Chrome is spyware or not. I dunno if you known, but it's possible to see every single connection to your computer via command prompt. Somebody could mkae screenshots of settings and then redo this after every update. If somebody was dedicated to that and had a separate computer for that, it would be possible to know exactly what happens. What is known for us is that Google's behaviour is predatory and they don't seem to prioritize privacy. That's bad, because privacy protection is essential part or computer security. Every other company, which actually respects users doesn't do what Google does. Firefox has advanced tracker protection and other basic security essentials, so does Opera or Safari. Brave is going further to achieve that. But it's still not enough for nearly complete privacy. For that browser extensions are absolutely needed. Even that here's a thing, no matter how much you will try to protect yourself you will always be vulnerable, but you can make it so slow that nobody in their right mind would want to mess with you. Also the more stuff you add to browser chances of incorrect webpage rendering rises. Best example of that is extension called NoScript. It blocks javascript by default and that often results in nearly complete web page blocking, so you only get empty screen or severely broken page.

This stuff happens, because all those blockers block web page data. For example, in past cookies weren't blocked and let to be used, but since some people started to use them maliciously they must be partially blocked. In other words, you will be blocking once essential parts of web to protect your privacy and security. Third party cookies are rarely needed for anything and advertisers are abusing them. Since risk is low and rewards are great, most browsers block them by default. And since it's done by default most people don't realise how essential that is. Just for fun I downloaded Chromium browser and turned off third party cookie blocking on some sites. I was bombarded by 200-300 cookies instantly, meanwhile with their blocking this number was reduced to 20s or 30s. All of them were for personalized ads or usage data gathering. That's a problem.

Besides obvious privacy and security concerns such things are saved on your storage device and every time browser is started they are loaded into RAM. This is why "Chrome is eating my RAM" ranting started. Such stuff is totally malicious for user and benefits some other people, which you most likely aren't aware of. Google did the least in terms of blocking cookies and such behaviour is alarming. Google actually always comes late with privacy features, which are already accepted as essential. It could be because Google itself is responsible for creating shit ton of cookies. I think that number was as high as 70% of all internet cookies. Since those cookies are somewhat safe and don't attack user like viruses do, Google is pushing them and they obviously don't want Chrome users to block them. Yet, they are still security vulnerabilities and secretly makes your computer work for Google's interests. 

Google generally adds some essential privacy features, but does that reluctantly and sometimes convienently doesn't enable them by default, so that less-experienced web browser users wouldn't notice that they are indeed being spied or that their computer's security is being compromised. So that's why user should choose web browser visely. Still, calling Chrome a spyware isn't entirely correct, because if you enable settings to filter out crap, they actually work just as well as competitors'. 

Another argument is that, no matter what browser you use it mostly doesn't matter. Because browser itself cannot do much to protect privacy, it's mostly what you open inside it. Even if we know that Google services like search, gmail and others are useful, but are unsafe will we stop using them? Also Facebook or Amazon? Most people won't, yet certain browser add ons can make those sites more tolerable in terms of security. The irony is that using those services actually pose greater risks than using The Pirate Bay, which is hosting illegal content. If criminals aren't as bad as legit services, something is really fucked up.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Sei35 said:


> Sure... but given my abysmal knowledge of high internet technology, I don't have a choice but to use Google.


There are other browsers that are more user friendly like Firefox, Opera, Brave, Waterfox, Vivaldi, Slimjet... Pretty much almost literally anything else other than Chrome itself.


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

except... this pc isn't even mine. mine is broken.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

I felt like this should be posted here:





And these two:
https://www.androidcentral.com/does-google-sell-your-data
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/google-sells-future-powered-your-personal-data-n870501


----------



## integra (Nov 7, 2019)

yeah google and the rest of the tech giants collect data to sell to advertisers and intelligence agencies.
i mean shit my phone gives me targeted adverts all the time, can't see it on pc cause ublock is a don but that doesn't stop data collection and frankly neither does a vpn, those exist more to keep people safe from each other :/

and even if google itself isn't "doing" the spying it exists as part of the apparatus to make the concept of private citizenry laughable.
ofc no one would have an issue with the mass data collection by all these entities if it was actually forwarded towards a real purpose that services societies...like keeping crime down at the source, but doing that would turn the police into a functional entity instead of a decorated money laundering scheme for governments.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

integra said:


> yeah google and the rest of the tech giants collect data to sell to advertisers and intelligence agencies.


I just literally in my last post here showed that Google doesn't sell your data to advertisers. They see your data, collect their own data, which is useful for ad service buyers and ad buyers just pay money. There's no direct data sharing between those parties and only this way both of them benefit. Therefore Google actually benefits from keeping your private data private, depending on how much you trust Google to not directly look at it (which is barely possible, considering their massive servers, their staff just wouldn't be able to spy on you).

And they don't sell it to intelligence agencies. Those agencies have free access to Google's data in case they need it. And Google can't really do anything to prevent this, because it would be against laws. Apple actually went to court for that and they successfuly defended their opinion once, but still it's obvious that by default intelligence agencies have more power and more unquestionable rights.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Sei35 said:


> except... this pc isn't even mine. mine is broken.


If you have admin access to the PC, you can download any number of browsers. I have three on mine, for assorted reasons. Some have more than that.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Link: https://zerocrypted.com/brave-browser-vs-google-chrome/

Hasta la vista, Chrome

"Google Chrome announced that in the future – they will not offer support for adblockers. So what does this means? Basically, certain adblockers won’t work anymore. A lot of ads would start to appear and Google won’t do nothing to stop this. Because that’s how they make a lot of money."

That's official, Chrome is going to be a spyware

Link: https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordon...grade-problem-speed-slow-update/#49434e4735b2

"Google’s core business is ads and ad blockers present a sizeable problem. In its defence, Google has already taken steps to improve the quality of ads online via the Coalition for Better Ads and Chrome now blocks the most invasive ads automatically. That said, a complete block on all ads, as offered by Ad Blockers, is not good for business."

It will become adware. Chrome no longer will be a web browser, it's becoming an ad browser. Not much different from shop's ad booklets 

"Would users desert Chrome if their favourite ad blockers no longer work? It’s impossible to say, but running ads means more data consumption and more processor intensive websites at a time when Chrome is already consuming additional memory. So users with older hardware could be tempted to jump ship."

Thanks a lot Google for robbing our computer resources for your ads. It's not like Chrome was notorious for monstrous memory consumption...


----------



## master of time and space (Feb 16, 2017)

of course it is

An Irish data regulator is investigating whether Google secretly uses hidden web pages to track and feed its users’ personal data to advertisers, the Financial Times reports. In a lawsuit, Brave, a small web browser rival to Google, has accused the tech giant of “exploiting personal data without sufficient control or concern over data protection.” If true, the secret tracking would undermine Google’s own policies and break EU privacy regulations. The investigation will determine whether Google uses information such as race, health, and political leanings of its users, to target its ads, according to the FT.

Google uses the data it collects to build an advertising profile, making its money via ads – Google's parent firm Alphabet posted ad revenue of $32.6 billion last quarter – not by directly selling your data, but through letting companies personalise their advertisements; this is why that pair of trainers you’ve been coveting keep following you around the web. Such behavioural advertising can be more sophisticated than that. Google notes that if you search on Maps for "football fields near me" or watch match highlights on YouTube, it can put two and two together that you're a football fan.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

master of time and space said:


> of course it is


I forgot about PRISM project too. Google is in it.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

*Chrome fucked everyone up*

The latest Chrome update seemingly broke some extensions. It was written in articles that this will happen, but now consequences became visible. uBlock Origin no longer works as good as it once did. Chrome update seemingly affects Chromium users and as result it affects some Chromium forks too (I only tested Brave).


----------



## Vict0r (Nov 17, 2019)

Absolutely.


----------

